# Well this blows! Back pain might not be my back



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My back has been screwed up for a few days. Missed a side job yesterday and possibly today. As soon as back feels better, it hurts worse! 

I'm not so sure it's my back at this point. The pain is in my lower back, sides, center of my core, stomach, inner thighs, and even my groin and "goodie bag". 

It is unlike any pain I have ever experienced. I've been up since 0400 after falling asleep at 0300. It is now 0600. It's too late (early?) to go to sleep now. I'll be up at noon!

Time to hop in the shower, warm up a cup of mud, and get my day started, so I can lay around complaining my back hurts! Lol. 

Eh. Maybe I'll replace those washers in those leaky spigots. I'll take my time and be very thorough. 


I really salute you guys and gals that live in pain and agony every day! I guess that I took for granted my health, always expecting to feel great. 

Ok. Bitching over! Lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a thought but it could be a kidney stone. If that is the case, run, don't walk to the hospital.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My best wishes for a quick recovery to you Kevin. And you should listen to CSI-Tech, he's like a doctor... or at least someone who wears a uniform. Anyway good luck.

(Although I must admit I stopped reading right after the words "groin and goodie bag"...)


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have had 2 kidney stones, they are not fun (to say the least). Maybe something you should get looked at. I was injured playing football, back in highschool. Took a helmet to the middle\lower part of my back. I have 3 disc's in my lower back that are spun 180 degree's. Several pinched nerves that cause a painful tingling sensation in my upper back (like 100's of knives). For the most part, I have learned to deal with the pain, kinda like channeling it out. I have been told, about 8 years ago, that I needed corrective surgery, but the 80% chance of dying on the table, or leaving with more severe problem,s has kept me away. It makes it a helluva lot harder everyday, but im still kickin.... 

You should def get it looked at tho...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Listen to these guys. Go to the clinic and get checked out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No fun with back pain. I have three ruptured discs and when I so much as move wrong sometime my back will lay me out. Just have to be careful how I move these days. No more weight lifting for me. However, your pain sounds like something more Kev. Maybe stoness, in which case you better get it looked at. Good luck buddy and take it easy.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

reading your post the first thing that came to mind was "stone". Let me jump on the bandwagon.. run, drive fast, do not walk, to a doctor. You have no idea the amount of pain a stone will cause. Trust me and others when we say it "hurts". No exaggeration.

Your symptoms are classic kidney stone....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Look, we are guys. I understand we don't visit the doctors office until parts are falling off, and even then we wait a while.
BUT sometimes a guy just NEEDS to break down and see the Doc.
This is one of those times.
Do it.
Now.
RPD has spoken.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yup, kidney stone popped in my head too.
If you've not passed it yet, go to the doctor.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Have to agree,sounds like a stone.your symptoms sound just like when I had one.go to hospital now,save yourself more pain.they will at least give you some pain meds while it passes,(if it will).question?.have you urinated since pain started?.trickle or none is a for sure sign.after mine passed,I swear I could have filled a milk jug.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Have to agree,sounds like a stone.your symptoms sound just like when I had one.go to hospital now,save yourself more pain.they will at least give you some pain meds while it passes,(if it will).question?.have you urinated since pain started?.trickle or none is a for sure sign.after mine passed,I swear I could have filled a milk jug.


Urine flow/volume is not affected. If anything, it's increased! I can easily get up to go 2-3 times a night if I wanted to. Each time I could probably fill up a 16floz water bottle!

Last night was a very quick pause/stop/continue. I mean super quick. Only time it's happened. Hmm wonder if that was a stone passing?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Urine flow/volume is not affected. If anything, it's increased! I can easily get up to go 2-3 times a night if I wanted to. Each time I could probably fill up a 16floz water bottle!
> 
> Last night was a very quick pause/stop/continue. I mean super quick. Only time it's happened. Hmm wonder if that was a stone passing?


Hey! I got an idea! Why don't you go see one of them smart folks with the white coats?

I've seen very large, burly ******** turn into little girls because of stones.

What if that isn't the issue. It could be something that needs attention, now. Acute pain is nature's way of getting your attention, you know.

Sure, I watch House on DVD quite often, but I haven't stayed at a Holiday Inn Express in quite some time. I'll make it a point to drive through the parking lot in an hour or so, in case your doctor wants to call me for a consult.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Stone...prostate..maybe gall bladder. Get to the doctor.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, just got out of the shower, getting ready to head to a clinic. Just right now I feel like puking. Waiting for it to pass. Then I'm on my way


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Let us know what they say. Good Luck!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Remember, you have two kidneys feeding your bladder from two ureters(tubes). A stone from one won't affect production from the other.
The stop in your stream, assuming you didn't actively do it, could very well be a stone rolling through.

The back pain that wasn't back pain was my primary reason for agreeing with the others on the stone guess.
When I had mine, it started as lower back pain like a pulled muscle. No matter how much I massaged it, nothing changed. That's when I realized it wasn't muscle pain.

If you choose to not visit the doctor(which you should, considering your description of pain), you can try these.
If you are a drinker, get yourself some Guiness and start chugging. For whatever reason, dark beer produces more urine, and can help to accelerate the passing.
The alcohol helps with the pain.
If you're not a drinker, find the most acidic juices you can, like cranberry, and chug that. It can help to dissolve the softer parts of the stone and perhaps aide in passing.
If you are tolerant, you can take 1000mg(1g) of Tylenol every 6-8 hours for pain(usually 4 pills if dosages are 250mg). Don't exceed 4000mg(4g) in a 24hr period.

I'm not a doctor, and you are responsible for your own health. I'm just offering what I did when I had one.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Is this enough cranberry juice?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Should be, yup. 

Feel better, my friend.
Be sure to let us know what the clinic says.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Let us know what happened....stones made me almost double over.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then. I called the closest free clinic by me. They CAN test (draw blood) but I have to see the primary physician first. To see the primary physician, I have to have health coverage(but it's a free clinic!). 

So NOW I have to go down to a damn welfare office, pick up a packet, fill it out, turn it in, wait a week or 2 to get approved(?) THEN I can see the primary physician!

Might just go to the ER! Although I really am starting to feel better!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dang that sucks. Maybe obummecare will help you see the doctor? Didn't you have to pay a fee to not have insurance?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Well, alrighty then. I called the closest free clinic by me. They CAN test (draw blood) but I have to see the primary physician first. To see the primary physician, I have to have health coverage(but it's a free clinic!).
> 
> So NOW I have to go down to a damn welfare office, pick up a packet, fill it out, turn it in, wait a week or 2 to get approved(?) THEN I can see the primary physician!
> 
> Might just go to the ER! Although I really am starting to feel better!


It is not uncommon to feel a great deal of relief once the stone passes through the ureter and into the bladder.
Did the pain migrate around your side a bit, and to the front? I assume that was when you felt like vomiting?

Once the stone drops into the bladder, the swelling and irritation will subside, and the pain will ease.
However, it is only temporary. Unfortunately, it still has one more tube to traverse...
My sympathies, I've been there... and it got stuck on the way out.
Pro-tip, if you think it is stuck, don't pinch to confirm... 

Keep those fluids going. You'll want full force for the next phase.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pain from kidney stones can come and go.

Here's a link that may help:
Symptoms of Kidney Stones


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Id say if the pain comes back, or gets extremely intense, id go to the ER... my .02


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Pain didn't migrate. My back is still a bit sore. No more pain up front, mainly what feels like a pulled muscle in my back. 

Although (tmi) I've been clearing out my colon a record number of times this morning! Coincidence?


I did not have to pay a fine (haven't done my taxes yet. Was waiting on forms from my former employer) and they extended the deadline until 4/4/15. 

I REALLY don't want bambamcare!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Just go to the ER and tell them you are an illegal immigrant and dont have health care.. What are they going to do, deny you?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Actually, they can't deny you anyways.
Legally, they must offer emergency care. This is part of the reason for the whole healthcare debate. The law says emergency care must be given, despite ability to pay. But, the cost burden must be carried by someone. That's where we come in. What used to be a loss for the hospital is now transferred to those who *can* afford to carry coverage.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Just go to the ER and tell them you are an illegal immigrant and dont have health care.. What are they going to do, deny you?


You have no idea how funny that is! I'm white (like super white. Dad was blonde hair blue eyes!) and yet because of my mom, I look Mexican. (My moms side comes from Germany and Spain. My dads side is mostly German, some choctaw indian. Dads mom is 3/4. And yes, I have a German last name!)

I'd post pics and all, but opsec ya know.

I do have a Mexican 'stach growing right now. Haven't shaved in almost a week.

I could totally pull it off!!!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Actually, they can't deny you anyways.
> Legally, they must offer emergency care. This is part of the reason for the whole healthcare debate. The law says emergency care must be given, despite ability to pay. But, the cost burden must be carried by someone. That's where we come in. What used to be a loss for the hospital is now transferred to those who *can* afford to carry coverage.


That's just it. I've paid every ER bill except one that's come my way. The one I haven't paid is because I was sat in a hallway for 10 hours and charged $1400. I asked for an itemized list of how or what cost $1400 while I was in that chair (X-rays, and physicians bills were separate and paid in full that next week).

When I get that itemized list, I'll pay the $1400 

I'm still waiting! Been about 4 years.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kevin........Go to the damn Hospital! You ain't going to fix it with duct tape and super glue. That's only if you cut off a limb or your pecker comes off in your hand. That will be $500.00 consulting fee please.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That wasn't meant toward you, Kev. Just in general.
Still, good to know you're an upstanding person who take responsibility for your own costs.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah Kevin, You really should go to a Dr. I live with pain every day of my life and its not fun, But if I could stop it by going to a Dr. I would... Dont suffer when you can take care of the pain.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Kevin........Go to the damn Hospital! You ain't going to fix it with duct tape and super glue. That's only if you cut off a limb or your pecker comes off in your hand. That will be $500.00 consulting fee please.


:laughhard:


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Please go to the ER, KevinCali. You may have moved the stone to the bladder, but it still has to travel through the urethra. OW! I've heard it compared to passing a football. My Mom, who bore 10 children naturally, said kidney stones were worse. Be good to yourself. Get some pain meds. Nausea is common with kidney stones. You have all the symptoms. Good luck, Brother.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You have my deeepest sympathy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good tip on the alcohol consumption to help pass those things. Old pal and I got into some high octane shine at a bbq cookoff a few years back. That stuff flat knocked a big one out of him. He said it was the worst pain he ever had except for the botched cataract surgery.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep. Had one while out of town in business and couldn't get off the hotel room floor to call for help. I woukd get it checked out ASAP.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Man this is bringing back memories... Think 6'7" 250lbs on the ground crying like a little girl. Tmi but that son of a bitch hurt.. I've been shot, broken bones and torn up stuff but never had pain like that. 

And since i owned my own company I couldn't take time off... Passed the stone in a major airport restroom. Not f'ing funny.. Was a good flight though.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

CT scan showed nothing. Ultrasound showed nothing. 

Doc says IF I had one it already passed and I'm dealing with the aftermath (some bouts of pain, very frequent full urination). 

He said one of my kidneys looks atrophied but "healthy". Found a "questionable spot" on my pancreas he wants to investigate. They took blood, results should come in by tonight, but I'll head back tomorrow to discuss. 

Stopped by welfare office and turned in a bambamcare packet. Didn't care to stay. I'll hear from them soon. 

Doc wrote me a script for Vicodin and gave me a mesh strainer to catch any stones that "may" come out. Then gotta take them in to see what kind they are(?) didn't know there were more than one!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Doc wrote me a script for Vicodin and gave me a mesh strainer to catch any stones that "may" come out. Then gotta take them in to see what kind they are(?) didn't know there were more than one!


Depending on chemical composition, they can diagnose other ailments that may not be obvious yet.
Hopefully it's just a normal calcium stone.
Keep those things at bay. Drink more water when you sweat, mate!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad to hear you may be past it. Follow up on that spot tho. Like Kauboy says. Drink lot's of water and I heard lot's of red meat may have something to do with stones as well. Not sure bout that. The Vicodin will kick some ass in the pain department.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have to agree with everyone else, I have had 6 or 7 kidney stones, I have managed to pass all but one. If I even get a hint of a stone nowadays I run to the ER, if nothing else to get some pain meds. and to see what size it is.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Let us put that pancreas under some healing prayers. Lost two good pals to ailments involving that organ.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Let us put that pancreas under some healing prayers. Lost two good pals to ailments involving that organ.


Send all the healing you can this way!

Lost my aunt and great uncle to pancreatic cancer. It runs in the family, so yes I'm a bit worried.

But the doc said it may be nothing. I go back to discuss blood test results. I'll know then!

Worst case scenario, I get approved for bambamcare, see the genprac, get referred to a specialist and go from there.

I know everything will be ok. I can't say how or why I know, but I just do.

It's funny though. Besides a pinch or 2 here and there in my back, I feel great again. I suppose it wasn't my back after all. If it were my back, it would NOT have recovered this quick (absolute agony to "top of the world" in just a few days).


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the support guys and gals! I needed that kick in the butt to go to the docs. Otherwise I'd just wait it out! 

Everything eventually heals. Eventually! (Looks around nervously!)


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Caught one of my k-stones in that little mesh basket, put it in a little glassine envelope, took it to the lab and told the guy there to be careful with it, it's my first born. I had been pretty sure I'd blown an appendix, but no, just a series of kidney stones that fell off like that comet that ran into Jupiter...went on for about a year and a half. Ten years ago.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was pretty reluctant to go to the doctor then my wife put hers off for several years. They found a lump a couple of weeks ago so she had a needle biopsy. Thank God it was just a benign cyst. Now, It's my turn. Colonoscopy bound.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This thread has... taken a turn...

I'm out.

:armata_PDT_42:


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Actually, the events of the past few days has been a real eye opener. 

If all this were post SHTF, and no medical was available...........

Sometimes it's not outside sources that can take you out. You can fight marauders, intruders, thieves. But when the "enemy" is inside you, and there's no advanced medical, you're toast. 

This has opened my eyes to a whole new side of prepping. Sure, I have a first aid kit. I have what I though was good enough. I WILL be adding pain relievers to the med kit, cranberry pills, and even a bottle of water (wash down the pills or even clean out a wound). 


There's always a silver lining!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> This thread has... taken a turn...
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> :armata_PDT_42:


Every time I see your avatar I want to snap to attention and salute.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Yup, kidney stone popped in my head too.
> If you've not passed it yet, go to the doctor.


Kauboy are you OK? That sounds like it hurt. :torn:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

kevincali said:


> You have no idea how funny that is! I'm white (like super white. Dad was blonde hair blue eyes!) and yet because of my mom, I look Mexican. (My moms side comes from Germany and Spain. My dads side is mostly German, some choctaw indian. Dads mom is 3/4. And yes, I have a German last name!)
> 
> I'd post pics and all, but opsec ya know.
> 
> ...


Tell them you are Canadian - Illegals don't just come from Mexico you know.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad to hear that you saw the doc, Kev. Kidney stones are better than a bad back any day. Even with the crazy pain. You know the kidney stone pain will pass. (pun intended) Back pain is a whole other bad animal.

As for the pancreas, prayers being said for you. Let us know the results. Hang in there.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I had the same outcome.x-ray,ultrasound,found nothing.doc said "must have been a kidney stone".all I can say is after the pain,I was outside and doubled over and actually called my wife in the house on my cell phone.the IV pain meds (I dont even know what it was)and two -three hours in the hospital ER,I got up and urinated a gallon (literally)about the most I have ever went.got home,took it easy and was a little sore the next day,then fine.hoping you feel well soon.take care.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Just got back from discussing my blood test results. 

Everything's normal. I did have a kidney stone (calcium). "Suspicious spot" on my pancreas was a false alarm. Went for another CT scan, and it wasn't there. Doc says sometimes it happens(?). 

Been chugging cranberry juice like its the cool thing to do (3 bottles a day!). Gonna keep chugging at this rate until Monday. Then back it down to 1/2-1 bottle a day. Just to keep my kidneys flushed out! If I experience this pain ever again, I don't know what I'll do. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Very glad to hear about the false alarm!
Also glad there was nothing serious.

You made it through your first delivery, congrats!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Actually, the events of the past few days has been a real eye opener.
> 
> If all this were post SHTF, and no medical was available...........
> 
> ...


Lack of medical treatment and life saving drugs will be the biggist killer in the first days of most apocalyptic senerios I imagine.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Man keep doing what ever you have to do to keep the stones at bay, After 10 years of them I would not wish that pain on anyone but OBAMA,


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Lack of medical treatment and life saving drugs will be the biggist killer in the first days of most apocalyptic senerios I imagine.


You are 100% right. I think most will be gone in the first 30 days.


----------

